# Hemet Ryan Air Show 05-30-09



## ontos (May 30, 2009)

Went to this show today had a great time. They had some fantastic Aerobatics by Radio Controlled Airplanes, WOW. I only got one picture of that. They also had a few classic cars. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## ontos (May 30, 2009)




----------



## ontos (May 30, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2009)

Nice stuff, Ontos. I thought about going to that show, but I needed a break after 5 weekends in a row of shoots. Plus it's nice to spend at least a little time with the fam.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 30, 2009)

Nice shots Ontos.
Your closeups really show the weathering on the SBD.


Wheelsup


----------



## ontos (May 31, 2009)

Here are three more, I had to crop. Hope you enjoy. Just, within the last year or so I got hooked on aircraft again after a 28 year separation from the aircraft industry. it started when I bought IL2. I did work for Douglas Aircraft from 64-76 minus my two years of service. I will never forget sitting in the cockpit of the Skyhawk on the assembly line, I loved that airplane. Also worked for Boeing and North American on the Space Shuttle.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 31, 2009)

Hey... What is that jet in the first two pictures of the second post, is that a Russian trainer?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2009)

Beauttiful shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2009)

The L-29 belongs to Doug Medore. Former Top Gun instructor, his father flew in WW2. I think Doug was flying before he could walk.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Hey... What is that jet in the first two pictures of the second post, is that a Russian trainer?



An L-29


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

Nice shots ontos.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful pics of the Dauntless. That back seat must have been a scary ride!!


----------



## ontos (May 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm new at photography. I wasn't sure what the Jet was, I thought they said it was Checkoslovakian, it wasn't Russian.Thanks Flyboy for letting us know what it is. I was thinking of getting a 2X telephoto lens for my Cannon Power Shot A630, and some philters, the problem is I don't know how to use them  Thank God for digital cards, no wasted film, I get a little shaky on those close up aerial shots. Any advise I can get on photography is greatly appreciated.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2009)

Well, my last digital point and shoot before I went to the DSLR was a Canon Powershot S50.






You can start with an article I wrote a couple of years ago on static shooting. I can provide some other tips as well.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Static Aircraft


----------



## ontos (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Eric, the tutorial is a great help. I'll try some of those techniques tomorrow at the Palm Springs Air Museum. Luck has it, my daughter invited my wife and I to go there.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a great museum! You will enjoy it.


----------



## fly boy (Jun 1, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Geedee (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time, some great shots there, thanks for posting


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 1, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great photos and thanks Evan for some good tips. I will try those out next time!


----------

